# SNOW!



## Tom (Jan 2, 2011)

Its snowing at my house in Southern CA. Its been raining and cold all day, but for the last 20 minutes it has been snowing. I've lived here since the early 90's and it has never snowed. Its not sticking, but it IS snowing.

Insane!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 2, 2011)

Last time it snowed in Santa Clarita I was like 7. Woo hoo, I'm gonna call some friends that still live there!


----------



## coreyc (Jan 2, 2011)

Isn't great ? can you go build a snow tortoise?  HA HA HA


----------



## Edna (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear you're having a flake problem, Tom. I worry about the torts in areas of the country that seldom see such cold, where folks are not prepared.
We have been in the deep freeze long enough here that 7 degrees felt pleasant this morning when my pups went out for the first time. We have snow up to our ****s. The winds shifted this morning, so the drifts are shifting too. Thank goodness for electric matress pads, hot toddies, and reliable elecric service!


----------



## onarock (Jan 2, 2011)

Thats cool! I wish it would snow here once


----------



## Tom (Jan 2, 2011)

onarock said:


> Thats cool! I wish it would snow here once



I thought you just had to go high enough up one of the mountains.


----------



## onarock (Jan 2, 2011)

Tom said:


> onarock said:
> 
> 
> > Thats cool! I wish it would snow here once
> ...



I do, when it snows on this island every 3 years or so. I also have to battle traffic at those times. I'm talkin at my house like it is at yours


----------



## exoticsdr (Jan 2, 2011)

That's exactly why I got the heck out of South Dakota!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 2, 2011)

Now, Tom...that's just downright inexcusable. No one should be allowed to post like that without pictures! I guess we're going to have to put you on moderation.


----------



## Tom (Jan 2, 2011)

Okay now its sticking too.


----------



## terryo (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow Tom! I can't stop laughing. Now THIS is snow.
My Street: We got 7 more inches after I took this picture.


----------



## Tom (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah Terry, but imagine if it were 98 degrees and sunny there right now. That's how weird this is. I just got back from Chicago. I'm no stranger to seeing snow, just not at MY house in Sunny Southern CA.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 2, 2011)

U should have been in the UK before Christmas we got an Arctic Front hit us it fell to -17 and we had 2 foot of snow in places I have pictures of the start of it on Facebook but can not work out how to copy that picture to computer to put on here lol


----------



## terryo (Jan 2, 2011)

I wish it was 98 degrees here now....and so does Pio. Your "snow" will probably all be gone by tomorrow and it will be just a memory.


----------



## onarock (Jan 2, 2011)

its 78 and raining, I'm thinkin if it drops another 38 degrees we might see some snow.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow that's crazy that it's even sticking!!
What does your daughter think of it?


----------



## Tom (Jan 2, 2011)

Terry, I'd be surprised if its still here for the next hour, much less tomorrow.

Katie, we woke her up from nappy time early so she wouldn't miss it. She loves it! She wouldn't come back inside.


----------



## DeanS (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah! I'm about half an hour north of Tom and these pics were taken at 6:30 PM (PST)...

Flash off...





Flash on...





...and it's not even that cold right now...maybe 40?

...and the Shcool Superintendant for Lancaster School District just called off school tomorrow!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 2, 2011)

It's been in the low 20's here for a week and we've been waiting for snow. But all we have is really really cold, freezing. My outside ferns are covered with sheets...Normally MY house looks like Dean's...


----------



## Neal (Jan 2, 2011)

I've seen the snow fall twice in my life. It was cool, but I don't care to see it again.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 2, 2011)

haha Dean, you're killing me...school was called off? 
School is never cancelled here, blizzard or no blizzard!

My cousins live in Georgia (moved from Chicago many years ago) and it snowed there a few years ago and they had to let neighbors borrow their snow shovels because no one had any!

What is with this weather though? Here in Chicago it was 55 degrees on Saturday!!!! FIFTY FIVE DEGREES! All our snow melted and I walked my dogs without a jacket! Back in the 20s today though, blah.


----------



## zzzdanz (Jan 2, 2011)

Last Sunday we where getting 18" of snow and today it's almost all gone.Been un-seasonably warm the last cpl. days and rain now...Maybe we can switch with Ca. and take some of that sun.


----------



## DeanS (Jan 2, 2011)

We might get a total of 6 inches...but it's probably gonna rain tomorrow and wash all the snow away!


----------



## Neal (Jan 2, 2011)

Don't eat the yellow snow.


----------



## Millerlite (Jan 2, 2011)

its crazy how low the snow is hitting in so. cali. im only 30 mins from santa clarita, and it never snow here.


----------



## Isa (Jan 3, 2011)

Usually it is always snowing like crazy here but yesterday, it was RAINING!!! and it got cold during the night so now it is all icy outside


----------



## zzzdanz (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey Dean, is that a first for that much snow out there?..I wouldn't imagine it would last very long.


----------



## DeanS (Jan 3, 2011)

No! 2008 we got twice as much and the 14 FWY was closed from Santa Clarita to Rosamond (about a 40 mile stretch). It snowed a little more last night, and is supposed to today, as well. The sun tried to break out this morning and melted everything on the street and sidewalks...it's starting to slide off the trees, but the bulk still remains!

10 AM (PST)






My babies...10 and 5





Max..





Climber...





Jimmy





Snowflake





Eggroll...





and, of course, Aladar...





Aladar...





Aladar...





and, finally...Aladar!





Whaddya want?!?! He's my favorite!


----------



## Laura (Jan 3, 2011)

did you put him out there or did he put himself there in the snow? i had heard that they will plow right thru it.. the big guys.. id be a little concerend on the babies getting too cold.


----------



## DeanS (Jan 3, 2011)

The babies were out for about a minute each! Time enough for a coupla shots and right back inside! I carried Aladar outside...I house him inside this time of year!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm very surprised that it has stuck for so long. The two little white babies almost disappear in the snow! Now, let's see...was that *ALADAR???*


----------



## DeanS (Jan 3, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I'm very surprised that it has stuck for so long. The two little white babies almost disappear in the snow! Now, let's see...was that *ALADAR???*



I wasn't sure...but on second glance? Yeah! *Aladar*!


----------



## jagsrule100 (Jan 3, 2011)

Last time it snowed here (west of Tampa) was 21 years ago when i was in my mom's stomach haha.


----------



## Missy (Jan 3, 2011)

Welcome to my world Tom,LOL.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 4, 2011)

Such a laugh reading this thread (and I love some of those tortoise expressions ). Tom really, that was hardly something to call snow. More like a nice frost.


----------



## tobibaby (Jan 4, 2011)

that is SNOW for us southern calis.. brrrrrrrrrrr its cold.. i cant take it anymore.. i dont like cold cuz once i get cold i cant warm up and every muscle in my body aches from being so tense, so noooooooooooooooooooooooo cold for me. Tom i cant believe its snowed like that..


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm with you Jacqui! Here in the Catskills of upstate New York we've had about 4' of snow total _so far_ this winter! It's almost completely melted twice, which is rare. So now we're back to the beginning. When I went out this morning we had about 3" on the ground, it's coming down lightly now and the forecast for the next _four days_ is snow, snow and more snow. 
My son attends college about 3 hours north of here in Oswego, NY, on the shores of Lake Ontario. About a month ago they had 3 1/2' of snow come down in four hours. 
Now that's snow!


----------



## tobibaby (Jan 5, 2011)

terryo said:


> Wow Tom! I can't stop laughing. Now THIS is snow.
> My Street: We got 7 more inches after I took this picture.



how do u do that?  how? that looks freezing.. so do u guys just sit in the house? it looks like cars cant go anywhere anyway.


----------



## jobeanator (Jan 5, 2011)

yeah im with terry on this one.. we got loads of snow because since i live on the lake.. lake ontario that is we get lake effect snow constantly... living on the lake has its perks !


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 5, 2011)

If we sat in our houses waiting for winter to get over it might be as long as 5 or 6 months!
You put your coat, hat and gloves on, grab a snow shovel or jump in your truck with a plow on it, move the snow out of your way and go on with your everyday routine.
With any luck you have the day off and go skiing, snowboarding or snowmobiling too!


----------



## Tom (Jan 5, 2011)

You guys miss the point. Snow where you are is no big deal. You get tons of it every year. The point is: It NEVER snows here, and it SNOWED here. Imagine if you went out your front door on January 1st and it was 100 degrees, no snow on the ground and very sunny. THAT is how bizarre it is to see snow HERE. It would never be 100 degrees in January in NY. Likewise, it never snows in Los Angeles.

Snow is no big deal. I see it all the time when I travel, or when I just drive up the grape vine. Snow at my HOUSE is just crazy.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 6, 2011)

It's been 100 degrees in New York, not so much where I live, but in NYC. Admittedly, I can count the number of times it's been 100 degrees on both hands here in the Catskills! Thank godness for that because when it hits the 90's here in the hills it's unbearable! Our summers here where I live are typcially in the high 70's low 80's during the daytime and cold at night. And I'll be the first to admit that winter is too damn long here!


----------



## terryo (Jan 6, 2011)

Nathalie and Tobi...Usually the plow comes soon after the snow stops, then we shovel out our cars and we're good to go. This time, the plow never came for two days, so we shoveled out our cars, and when the plow came they just buried them again, and we had to do it all over again. The City was at a stand still. The sanitation never came, and garbage was piled up all over the streets. It was really a mess. This is all being investigated now. I haven't bothered watching the news for the last day, so I don't know what happened.

Tom...I understand exactly what you mean...was just having some fun with you.


----------



## Tom (Jan 6, 2011)

GBtortoises said:


> It's been 100 degrees in New York, not so much where I live, but in NYC. Admittedly, I can count the number of times it's been 100 degrees on both hands here in the Catskills! Thank godness for that because when it hits the 90's here in the hills it's unbearable! Our summers here where I live are typcially in the high 70's low 80's during the daytime and cold at night. And I'll be the first to admit that winter is too damn long here!



No Gary. I'm saying imagine it was 100 RIGHT NOW. In January.

Its just does NOT happen, right?



terryo said:


> Tom...I understand exactly what you mean...was just having some fun with you.



Okay. You got me...

I think Gary too...


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey Tom--I don't have much weatherwise to top you with here, only snow so I have to make the best of it when I can! LOL

It was 70 degrees here for a week in January about 15 years ago. It was a nightmare! All the snow melted rapidly, flooding all the valleys and washing roads and houses away. Not to mention several of my tortoises came up that were hibernating!


----------



## Tom (Jan 6, 2011)

GBtortoises said:


> Hey Tom--I don't have much weatherwise to top you with here, only snow so I have to make the best of it when I can! LOL
> 
> It was 70 degrees here for a week in January about 15 years ago. It was a nightmare! All the snow melted rapidly, flooding all the valleys and washing roads and houses away. Not to mention several of my tortoises came up that were hibernating!



That's a big reason why I can't hibernate anything "naturally" outdoors here. Luckily my garage floor stays a cool 50-55 all winter long, even through the occasional warm spells.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 7, 2011)

Tom-I have the opposite extreme here. Most of Eastern Hermann's and all of my Russians hibernate "naturally" outdoors. It is below freezing here on a weekly basis from late November through early March. We also get many nights below zero during that time, often with strong winds. I pray for snow early in the winter to blanket the tortoise enclosures and help act as insulation!


----------

